# Interesting stuff about Fenwick



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

TrailMarker said:


> hello, I wondered if you could reach out by pm about getting some ambassador reels repaired.


Sure, shoot me a message any time.


----------



## Andy Morrison (Mar 19, 2018)

Andy Morrison said:


> I think Fenwicks are great for the money and have excellent warranties. I have an HMG that is a bit heavy but has the best real seat of any of my rods, including my higher end stuff. I just bought a Fenwick World Class rod for drop shots and it’s very nice.
> 
> As for Pure Fishing, I grew up near the Berkley factory in Spirit Lake and we still have a vacation home there. I spend way too much money in their factory outlet which carries all the Pure Fishing brands, so I have a variety of their products. I bought a new Abu Garcia Veritas Tournament Edition spinning rod and was shocked when it broke on a cast my third time out with it. That said, I called Abu and had a replacement a few days later, without having to send the old one in. Hopefully this one lasts.
> 
> ...


Update, the replacement rod they sent me broke this morning when setting the hook on a fish. I think that’s the last Abu Garcia rod I buy. I’ve had 5 in the last three years, and three of them have broken at the tip. Even if they replace this one I’m not sure I’ll want to fish it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyandotte (Feb 15, 2016)

Andy Morrison said:


> .... the replacement rod they sent me broke this morning when setting the hook on a fish. I think that’s the last Abu Garcia rod I buy ...


I got to thinking after reading your post. Other than cheapo Zebco rods at Walmart for the kid to break (he don't give up on snags  ), I haven't bought a new rod in a long time. I keep stumbling across nice rods and good old reels at yard sales and second hand shops.


----------



## Andy Morrison (Mar 19, 2018)

Wyandotte said:


> I got to thinking after reading your post. Other than cheapo Zebco rods at Walmart for the kid to break (he don't give up on snags  ), I haven't bought a new rod in a long time. I keep stumbling across nice rods and good old reels at yard sales and second hand shops.


I should start hitting garage sales.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Andy Morrison said:


> I should start hitting garage sales.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Facebook marketplace has gold too, just gotta dig a little. I grabbed a nice Abu 1600C IAR for $100 and a near mint Abu 2500C for the same. The 1600C typically sells for $500 to $1000 on eBay and the 2500C in the condition mine is in can go for $250 at the minimum.


----------



## Wyandotte (Feb 15, 2016)

Andy Morrison said:


> I should start hitting garage sales.


I just seem to be lucking out. It's almost always a citywide yard sale. And someone will have dozens of rods and reels. The cool thing is rods are easy to spot as you roll by.

I never do ask if the people are selling their own, or they are hand me downs from a father or grandfather.
Always seems the rods and reels are a bargain, but they're asking more than I want to give for any lures and boxes. 

I did give $18 for an old metal one shelf tackle box from Western Auto. Don't know why. Good Lord knows I didn't need it. Just thought it looked cool.


----------



## Andy Morrison (Mar 19, 2018)

I love vintage tackle, but I have no where to put it. I need to build a man cave. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 50incher (Aug 23, 2011)

So there was no English ?.lol !.....I remember a book I read by Jimmy Carter, he was an avid sportsman, as president went fishing on a trip to Japan....it was all supposed to be under the radar/no media etc. etc....as soon as he hit the stream, the cameras and media came from everywhere, lol....

I'll buy anything made in Japan as opposed to some other countries.... imagine that, some 80 odd years after they tried to kill and take us over....there's a great clip of Don Rickles on Johnny Carson about just that on u-tube....good stuff....peace to all....

But I'm not spending $300 on any fishing rod, lol !....


----------

